# Help goat get used to milk machine



## ekcrawford (Mar 19, 2014)

We have Nubians. We have one goat that has been hand milked for at least two years, maybe a third (by preious owner). But now have another gaot in milk. We bought a milk machine to help make process quicker and easier as we add goats to our herd. However, when we hooked up the milker (Henry Milker 2 model) it worked great for first 10-15 seconds. Then the goat would not let down. We release suction and did it again. Again worked well for a brief moment, but again stopped flowing. Contacted company (Mike Henry himself handles all the issues and questions - and he was great, but said some goats after being hand milked have problems being introduced to a milking machine.

Any thoughts that might help us transition her to a milk machine? Don't mind hand milking one, but with one more coming and possibly a third, we'd really like to start using a machine.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, i think it is the mechanism of the Henry milker itself. I have always hand milked until last year and all my does transitioned just fine over to the machine. I haven't heard of anyone having trouble switching their goats over, but I have heard of lots of problems from those pump action milkers.


----------



## ekcrawford (Mar 19, 2014)

We milked her again and got 1 1/2 quarts, which is good for her, while still feeding two kids. So she let down fine that time, but a third attempt and she again would not let down, so the milk would not flow. Do you think it is the milker or a hesitant or uncomfortable goat? If the goat, any suggestions to help her be calm in the process?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't use that milker on a regular basis. As for helping the doe relax, maybe if her babies came in the milk room with you she would feel more calm. I have done that with a couple of my does. 
The thing that has helped me the most is just being there and letting the doe bond with me while in labor. (If I am not pulling the babies to bottle feed) I give the babies their first colostrum in bottles even if they will stay with mom so they will bond with me, and let the mom lick my hand and smell me so that she will bond with me too. Then she feels like it is ok for her to give me milk.


----------

